
Number of people who will enter Jannah - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jannah
======
sideshowmel
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoroastrianism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoroastrianism)

------
sideshowmel
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_and_evil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_and_evil)

